#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατεδάφιση κτηρίων αποθηκών. Είναι ειδικά κτήρια οι αποθήκες;

## kajoanna

Προκειται να κανω κατεδαφιση κτιριων αποθηκων με αδειες του 79 εκτος σχεδιου εντος ΖΟΕ και ρωτω αν οι αποθηκες θεωρουνται ειδκα κτιρια και αν περνουν συμβουλιο Αρχιτεκτονικης

Γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει?????????

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Από την §6 του άρθρου 14 του Κτηριοδομικού προκύπτει έμμεσα ότι, ΝΑΙ, είναι ειδικά κτήρια οι αποθήκες όπως και τα βιομηχανικά και βιοτεχνικά κτήρια:

"Οι διατάξεις του παρόντος άρθρου δεν είναι υποχρεωτικές για ράμπες *ειδικών κτηρίων* που εξυπηρετούν αποκλειστικά *κτήρια αποθήκευσης (κατηγορία Κ)* ή βιομηχανικές ή βιοτεχνικές δραστηριότητες (κατηγορία Ι), εφόσον δεν έχουν υπολογισθεί για τη διαφυγή ατόμων σε περίπτωση κινδύνου."

----------

kajoanna

----------


## kajoanna

Απο Σ.Α. περνουν? δεν ειναι προ του '55

----------


## Xάρης

Η §1α του άρθρου 21 του Ν.4030/11 γράφει:
"Για *κάθε οικοδομική εργασία* σε κτήρια ή γήπεδα, που βρίσκονται σε παραδοσιακά τμήματα πόλεων, σε παραδοσιακούς οικισμούς, σε ιστορικούς τόπους, σε περιοχές ιδιαίτερου φυσικού κάλλους, σε αρχαιολογικούς χώρους και *ειδικά κτήρια*."
Η κατεδάφιση είναι οικοδομική εργασία, άρα απαιτείται η έγκριση του Σ.Α..

Η §1στ. του ιδίου άρθρου που γράφει:
"Για όλες τις περιπτώσεις *αδειών κατεδάφισης* κτηρίων που ανεγέρθηκαν *προ* του έτους* 1955.*"
Αφορά όχι μόνο τα ειδικά κτήρια της §1α που κατεδαφίζονται αλλά και τις κατοικίες π.χ. που δεν είναι ειδικά κτήρια.

Αυτό τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω.

----------

kajoanna

----------


## kajoanna

ευχαριστω θερμα για τις απαντησεις σας αλλα τα κτιρια των αποθηκων για κατεδαφιση που εχω ειναι με οικοδομικες αδειες του 79...πρεπει να περασουν συμβουλιο αρχιτεκτονικης? και τα κτιρια δεν ειναι προ του '55

----------


## Xάρης

Μα σου απάντησα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση. 


> άρα απαιτείται η έγκριση του Σ.Α..


ΝΑΙ, ανεξαρτήτως αν είναι προ ή μετά του 1955, εφόσον είναι ειδικό κτήριο απαιτείται να περάσει από ΣΑ.

----------

kajoanna

----------

